# crane and i doing our thing



## oldirty (Mar 26, 2010)

the other day...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzCnwITU1o8


----------



## oldirty (Mar 26, 2010)

the next day...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7omGjHMTUPs


----------



## oldirty (Mar 26, 2010)

and the day after that...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54ppUIJxnwI


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2010)

What an A-hole! 

Oops... can I say that??


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

Very impressive production OD.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, the crane makes it nice. 

Good job OD!


----------



## teamtree (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work....I would love to have a crane....we rented one two days last week and we kicked ass with it......almost takes the work out of tree work


----------



## Treetom (Mar 26, 2010)

*Welcome back, OD*

Do you have a slower version somewhere?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow .... How are there any trees left for anyone else too cut? Never any prune work ehhh ..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 26, 2010)

You better drug test those guys!! I saw how fast they were moving!!
I like it ! Good job!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh just stepping in to show off?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 26, 2010)

No too showcase MR marquis's wallet size...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You better drug test those guys!! I saw how fast they were moving!!
> I like it ! Good job!
> Jeff



And I have been here since 2003! Look how many post's I got and how many times I like something.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

Dern good job OD gotta get me one of those cranes lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> And I have been here since 2003! Look how many post's I got and how many times I like something.
> Jeff



You got a *Git'er Done* decal on your rear pick-up window; dontcha now.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You got a *Git'er Done* decal on your rear pick-up window; dontcha now.



It says " Git R Done or I (Jeff) will kick your ass!" That's the incentive plan over there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 26, 2010)

treemandan said:


> It says " Git R Done or I (Jeff) will kick your ass!" That's the incentive plan over there.



Incentive? Over where? You are on a roll tonite- my man!- cool, all is good!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 26, 2010)

:check::check:


John Paul Sanborn said:


> You got a *Git'er Done* decal on your rear pick-up window; dontcha now.



Your quick whit keeps me coming on, JPS, !
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> :check::check:
> 
> Your quick whit keeps me coming on, JPS, !
> Jeff



Did not know you swung that way Jeff. opcorn:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Saw them on the bookface, od. Nice shots indeed. On that one with the customer review...I couldn't believe you guys slid in at lowest bid. It's making me rethink my low overhead business strategy and think more about efficiency with the right equipment. Stick around, boss.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 27, 2010)

YA Buddy!


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey, who let him back in here? I thought he was banished? 

sweet work, as always, my brotha.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 27, 2010)

Now me the most negative guy around (according to most that have worked with me) , cant say anything bad about those jobs. Nice Nice Nice!!!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2010)

*in all seriousness...*

That was pretty sweet...

I even liked every song! 

The competition must hate you guys... I know I would. lol.


----------



## Mass tree guy (Mar 27, 2010)

[email protected] @$$ video..

an office close to boston is getting a crane too!

we are all pumped.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 27, 2010)

thursday morning.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAwKsGBvJ4Q


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> thursday morning.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAwKsGBvJ4Q



Lmfao I wish I could get my workers to move like that :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Saw them on the bookface, od. Nice shots indeed. On that one with the customer review...I couldn't believe you guys slid in at lowest bid. It's making me rethink my low overhead business strategy and think more about efficiency with the right equipment. Stick around, boss.



Lowest bid wins. You could be Jesus, it would matter not. Hell, you just might have to be Jesus to get what they want done for what they are willing to pay.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 27, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I wish I could get my workers to move like that :monkey:



Now I'm bummed. I thought we were fast.....


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the first video, you can see the outriggers flexing when he swings towards the chipper.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 27, 2010)

The only reason that I'm gonna say I like your video is for the music choices they are fitting of your video , but just but I willl concede to that I enjoyed watching the thursday one the best...


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 27, 2010)

Very professional video and editing OD. Any HO watching this would be impressed by how much was done, how safely it was done and how simple your team made it look. For advertising purposes those clips get 9.9/10. Hey I'm saving the 10/10 for my own stuff OK?

Almost forgot. I couldnt hear customer talking in vid 3? Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Burvol (Mar 28, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Lowest bid wins. You could be Jesus, it would matter not. Hell, you just might have to be Jesus to get what they want done for what they are willing to pay.



Think about how many jobs they can do with their crane, and their style of removal. Insane. The crane is spendy, but it's so damn fast. Your right, low bid wins, they don't spend much time on site!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome videos OD. I agree great tool for promoting the biz. And I couldn't hear the homeowner either. Good to have you back...... Mike


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you hire a professional production company to film this for your site?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 29, 2010)

Does he have nothing to say! Or just post these glamorous Hollywood productions films.Waiting for a Oscar?


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> Does he have nothing to say! Or just post these glamorous Hollywood productions films.Waiting for a Oscar?



Maybe he doesn't want to get in anymore beefs. I kinda like one now and then. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2010)

Those jobs were perfect set ups for that time lapse photography. I would like to see a big decurrent tree get picked apart in real time. The editing takes the films a little into the realm of fiction.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 30, 2010)

All that love for the crane but the grapple chipper is equally impressive! Big equipment rocks the jobs out! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

Slvrmple72 said:


> All that love for the crane but the grapple chipper is equally impressive! Big equipment rocks the jobs out! Thank you for sharing!



Yup walmart tree service is coming


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup walmart tree service is coming



Thats pretty funny.

It does sort of make me want to do light pruning and thinning over some nice old bags garden though. 

Sometimes I miss the more humble beginnings; rope, tree, truck, chipper and any old halfwit ground dog.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Thats pretty funny.
> 
> It does sort of make me want to do light pruning and thinning over some nice old bags garden though.
> 
> Sometimes I miss the more humble beginnings; rope, tree, truck, chipper and any old halfwit ground dog.



Wooff wooff baraaararararararararw


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> Does he have nothing to say! Or just post these glamorous Hollywood productions films.Waiting for a Oscar?



He needs to be begged for his return to grace with his one of a kind videos,lol His delicate sensibilities are damaged by the HACKS who attack him regularly, we do not deserve him, were not worthy...


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 30, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> He needs to be begged for his return to grace with his one of a kind videos,lol His delicate sensibilities are damaged by the HACKS who attack him regularly, we do not deserve him, were not worthy...



Oh, thats right, you guys had something or another you were going at each other about. I think I missed that one mostly though.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, thats right, you guys had something or another you were going at each other about. I think I missed that one mostly though.



Yea I said that hes gay , and any half decent climber can be productive with a crane and that made his hair stand up straight and i think he reported my post but I'm not sure , he's a baby plain and simple but I didn't want him to leave just change his panties..Which I still will say to anyone A CRANE MAKES TREE WORK EASY


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 30, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I said that hes gay , and any half decent climber can be productive with a crane and that made his hair stand up straight and i think he reported my post but I'm not sure , he's a baby plain and simple but I didn't want him to leave just change his panties..Which I still will say to anyone A CRANE MAKES TREE WORK EASY



What I found (with my addmittedly limited crane exp.) was that just the stress of setting the whole deal up is really the worst part. The crane work its self is no big deal (and fun).

I would love to do OD's job for a couple months (for the expierience), but I wouldnt want that everyday. Its just not an obtainable reality for most of us regular tree service guys - all that huge equipment, and the crew for it that is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> What I found (with my addmittedly limited crane exp.) was that just the stress of setting the whole deal up is really the worst part. The crane work its self is no big deal (and fun).
> 
> I would love to do OD's job for a couple months (for the expierience), but I wouldnt want that everyday. Its just not an obtainable reality for most of us regular tree service guys - all that huge equipment, and the crew for it that is.



I would imagine someone like OD probably doesn't even fuel his own saw, and if he has any part of the crane setup I would venture to say it's limited to dropping some dunnage under the pads... And perhaps changing the batteries in his headset..


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 30, 2010)

Having your eyeballs rattling around in your head and swearing at the ground help is good for a climber once in a while. lol.

Like I said, I'm kind of green at cranework, but I like the quiet of a backyard climb without all that noise. I also like the sound of brush dragging. lol.

But as a business owner, you gotta know when its time to bring a crane, or youre missing out.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Having your eyeballs rattling around in your head and swearing at the ground help is good for a climber once in a while. lol.
> 
> Like I said, I'm kind of green at cranework, but I like the quiet of a backyard climb without all that noise. I also like the sound of brush dragging. lol.
> 
> But as a business owner, you gotta know when its time to bring a crane, or youre missing out.



If I comes too paying 1500 to 2000 for a rig most of the time I'll pass..


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 30, 2010)

quite the crowd in the second video! looks like you migh have some future tree workers in some of those kids watching


----------



## talltreeclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

That is awesome great work OD glad to see your videos keep posting them!


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, the crane makes it easy but there is still a learning curve there. You need to know log weights and rigging. There is some skill involved there. Plus, there is literally tons of liability and there is some danger. I have personally known two who have died doing it.

As for the "prima donna" deal? Tell me of one good climber who doesn't have a little bit of an ego.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

tree md said:


> As for the "prima donna" deal? Tell me of one good climber who doesn't have a little bit of an ego.



I don't have an ego. I'm quite certain I deserve all of the credit I give myself. lol


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 30, 2010)

Great videos OD. Next time your crew is taking down hardwoods in or near Northborough, you can have the log truck drop the stems off at my house.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yes, the crane makes it easy but there is still a learning curve there. You need to know log weights and rigging. There is some skill involved there. Plus, there is literally tons of liability and there is some danger. I have personally known two who have died doing it.
> 
> As for the "prima donna" deal? Tell me of one good climber who doesn't have a little bit of an ego.



A curve that can be taught in less than a yr. too someone with half a brain paired with an operator with half a brain probably less , but I also want to go on the record for saying I'm not saying that OD has less experience than anyone , just stop acting like GOD because your not plain and simple


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't have an ego. I'm quite certain I deserve all of the credit I give myself. lol



And thats a great post, maybe the best I dunno...


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 30, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> Does he have nothing to say! Or just post these glamorous Hollywood productions films.Waiting for a Oscar?




Don't get me wrong that's impressive.But to show how big you think yours is and _______.Maybe he needs to fill a saw up every now and then.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry for the lack of response so soon fellas. been a tough weekend for oldirty. lost a good friend this past week and was busy with all the sadness that goes along with it. tough times that are causing me to re-evaluate alot of things in my life. what i've learned from this is that life is so very precious, so make the most of it. and if you are hurting inside ask for some help or talk to someone. inside your own head is never the safest place when you are in a bad spot.


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2010)

oldirty said:


> sorry for the lack of response so soon fellas. been a tough weekend for oldirty. lost a good friend this past week and was busy with all the sadness that goes along with it. tough times that are causing me to re-evaluate alot of things in my life. what i've learned from this is that life is so very precious, so make the most of it. and if you are hurting inside ask for some help or talk to someone. inside your own head is never the safest place when you are in a bad spot.



Hang in there Justin. It does get tough sometimes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

oldirty said:


> sorry for the lack of response so soon fellas. been a tough weekend for oldirty. lost a good friend this past week and was busy with all the sadness that goes along with it. tough times that are causing me to re-evaluate alot of things in my life. what i've learned from this is that life is so very precious, so make the most of it. and if you are hurting inside ask for some help or talk to someone. inside your own head is never the safest place when you are in a bad spot.



Sorry to hear about your friend pard I have had many fall by the wayside over the years but hurts everytime.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2010)

and yes i fill up my own saw!!! lol

i can take no credit for this filmwork. it is all the effort of the crane operator. he gets the credit. its a nice little camera set up on a tripod shooting at 2 second intervals and he goes home and does the editing. sometimes the tripod is set up on a truck, in the neighbors yard, or in the bucket. where ever the clearest view is. by the sound of it there maybe a helmet cam coming into the picture soon too. i hope at least.

ask some questions if you want i might be able to help with an answer. thanks for the welcome back and for the video compliments. now you boys see why i love to get after it. my gig is a goood time for sure.

and no treeclimber i am not a God, not by a long shot. but i do gotta ask how many climber can offer a 4 minute average for cycle times. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Think about how many jobs they can do with their crane, and their style of removal. Insane. The crane is spendy, but it's so damn fast. Your right, low bid wins, they don't spend much time on site!



That is how its done, hit and run.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2010)

viva la Oldirty! and his crew of course.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> Hang in there Justin. It does get tough sometimes.





ropensaddle said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend pard I have had many fall by the wayside over the years but hurts everytime.



thanks fellas. ozark i got your pm, thanks.


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Justin, sorry to hear about your friend bud. Hang in there.

For the record, I am the only one allowed to gas my climbing saw. It cuts down on the meltdown factor and high blood pressure I experience when I get a pant leg full of bar oil cause the GM can't get the dam flippy cap screwed on right!!! Dam flippy caps!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 31, 2010)

oldirty said:


> sorry for the lack of response so soon fellas. been a tough weekend for oldirty. lost a good friend this past week and was busy with all the sadness that goes along with it. tough times that are causing me to re-evaluate alot of things in my life. what i've learned from this is that life is so very precious, so make the most of it. and if you are hurting inside ask for some help or talk to someone. inside your own head is never the safest place when you are in a bad spot.



Good to have you back friend! Impressive videos, though not as impressive as taking the time to re-evaluate.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 31, 2010)

oldirty said:


> and yes i fill up my own saw!!! lol
> 
> i can take no credit for this filmwork. it is all the effort of the crane operator. he gets the credit. its a nice little camera set up on a tripod shooting at 2 second intervals and he goes home and does the editing. sometimes the tripod is set up on a truck, in the neighbors yard, or in the bucket. where ever the clearest view is. by the sound of it there maybe a helmet cam coming into the picture soon too. i hope at least.
> 
> ...



I hope that things are better for ya personally or at least getting better sorry for your loss , and as for the 4 minute turns well........ That is THE WAY IT SHOULD BE , lol so stay safe .


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. You yourself said once, don't bring your personal problems to work. (Might be hard in this case). Stay safe, looks like hairy work, dude.


----------



## outofmytree (Apr 1, 2010)

I have booked my first climber + crane job for 3 weeks hence. Very simple job with hardtop right up to the base of the tree and 270 degress of drop zone. Done a few crane jobs before but always from a bucket because over here, regardless of your experience, rigging to a crane requires a dogmans ticket. So I am taking the 5 day course where some fat union ******* will show me how to girth hitch a sling and explain how important lifting at the CoG is and of course to work within the limits of your equipment...... 

Had a good chat with the crane company and asked for a seasoned op to balance out my crane newbiness. Have booked the crane for 4 hours for a 90 minute job so I can make wee baby picks and practise picking the CoG. 

You guys ever leave the 440/660 on a line on the main trunk, walk out, set slings, walk in and cut? 

Any tips you have for this sort of job would be most welcome. I have climbed and dismantled many _Corymbia calophylla_ in the past just never with a crane before.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 1, 2010)

i'd leave the saw on my hip but that is personal choice. i like having the weight there when i am limb walking. i don't think i have ever tied a saw to the tree before.....

as far as your saddle goes, a light saddle is a fast saddle. take all the crap that you wont need off because it'll just be in the way. no extra biners or any of the other stuff on it. remember you are doing a crane assisted TD not a prune or a manual TD so anything else is just in the way. i'd even leave the handsaw in the truck too but this is your first rodeo maybe you want it to clear a spot or something.....but keep in mind you are going to be coming in top down so the handsaw hanging is just something else to get caught up.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup, what OD said. Your not going to need any loop runners, biners or anything like that.

I have tied a saw to a line when having to spend time making multiple cuts with the big saw in a tree with multiple leaders. If I'm just working the spar and maybe a couple limb logs I'll just tie it to my hip. That's on manual removals. I never tie the saw off on a crane job.

The old guy who taught me how to do aerial lifts was adamant about not having the saw tied to your person. Probably because he was old school and never heard of a breakaway lanyard. He had loops and rings on his big saws to snap to your saw snap on the saddle. Now days I do tie my saw to my belt but I have a breakaway lanyard. I put a saw lanyard with a leash clip on the rear handle of the saw. 

As for the hand saw. I never leave the ground without mine. I don't know what the regulations are down under but if you can't ride the ball you are still going to have to climb into position. The crane service that I rent the big crane from around here will not let me ride the ball so I have to climb every leader of every tree. I've argued ANSI standards with the owner and he ain't hearing it. You use his cranes you climb. So the handsaw is still necessary.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 1, 2010)

what about your rope you ask?

well a rope bag is the bomb for coming down from the choke point but a pain in the stick to pack IN the tree but the whole joy of not having to deal with a tangled mess below you is almost worth the hassle of figuring a way that is best for you to pack it. do it the easy way too, just clip your biner with the pulley dead center on you saddle ( larry another reason i love my saddle!!!) and feed into the wide open rope bag. on the ground i stand over the rope bag and bend over so i can hand over hand feed into bag. just loosen the knot a bit and let the pulley do its thing. bang packed bag in moments no hassle. in the tree though you might have to figure something out on your own. 

on smaller capacity crane i would just go with a short rope anyway that way you dont have to deal with excess line entanglement. the last company i worked at i was using like a 60ft line because the crane wasnt that big so i didnt need to worry about having to travel too far from the ball. (that was before i started rope bag'n on the crane too)

you got a picture of this tree and what kind of lift capacity does the crane have?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> The crane service that I rent the big crane from around here will not let me ride the ball so I have to climb every leader of every tree. I've argued ANSI standards with the owner and he ain't hearing it. You use his cranes you climb. So the handsaw is still necessary.



that suuuuuucks.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah Justin, that saddle is the bomb for large removals. I have yet to do a crane job with it but have done many large removals, spending long hours in the tree. Love that ventral tie in. You were right, that thing is like a secret weapon. I finally got it dialed in and did what you suggested and taped it to keep the cinch straps from moving. That thing is like a Cadillac for long hours in the tree when you are spending a lot of time suspended/tied in.

Just curious on what you were saying about your rope bag, are you saying you carry it in the tree with you?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> are you saying you carry it in the tree with you?



i don't leave the ground without it. 

i got 200ft of rope in the thing. you wanna carry that around or try to throw it out of the way while moving in the tree? no thanks! lol

even on the manuals i wear it (if its a big tree otherwise i go with a shorter rope) until i find my sweet spot in the tree then i'll toss it down.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

Gotcha. Makes sense.

I climb on a 150' rope and usually just reroute it when I need to. To tell the truth, I'm thinking that I'm going to go to a 120' rope the next time I buy one. These trees here are nowhere near as tall as the trees on the East coast. Kind of scrubby around here.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 1, 2010)

i have a 150ft rope that i have used twice since i bought it however long ago.

120ft that was used a fair amount when i wasnt craning so much but i really like a shorter rope 80 ftish is perfect for around here. yah yah you need enough line to get you to the ground but cmon.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i have a 150ft rope that i have used twice since i bought it however long ago.
> 
> 120ft that was used a fair amount when i wasnt craning so much but i really like a shorter rope 80 ftish is perfect for around here. yah yah you need enough line to get you to the ground but cmon.



Word. My old half inch rope is prolly 80'. I still climb on it sometimes. I'll trim my PI rope as needed. I could get by with a 120" rope for the long climbs about 99% of the time around here. We have very few trees where a 150 footer is necessary. Some Big Cottonwoods, Pecans and Sycamores. Other than that, most everything tops out around 60' around here.


----------



## outofmytree (Apr 2, 2010)

Tree is _Corymbia calophylla_ (Marri). Coarse bark, dense hard wood. It will snap more readily than usual because it is close to death. Not much foliage left. It is 25 metres tall and total weight will not exceed 6 tonnes.

Crane is a 55 tonne Tadano with a 42 metre boom. The hard top is 1 metre from the root flare so crane can set up anywhere it likes in a 270 degree arc on bitumen that takes 4-10 tonne trucks all week. 

The load limit on picks will be set by inexperience rather than capacity. I want them small and safe as I improve my eye. I have plenty of time written in to the job so I have no pressure on me other than wanting to do the best job I can.

Harness is a near new Petzl sequoia and the saw will be an MS 441 with standard bar and full chisel chain. I use a bungee lanyard with a built in hook like this one.






Thanks for the tips. I will tool down and just have the lifeline,flipline and saw. Handsaw can be left behind too as there is little foliage and the twigs in the way get kicked.

Gonna take some pics or even a video of this one. Gotta have some memories of popping my cherry!


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 2, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> I have booked my first climber + crane job for 3 weeks hence. Very simple job with hardtop right up to the base of the tree and 270 degress of drop zone. Done a few crane jobs before but always from a bucket because over here, regardless of your experience, rigging to a crane requires a dogmans ticket. So I am taking the 5 day course where some fat union ******* will show me how to girth hitch a sling and explain how important lifting at the CoG is and of course to work within the limits of your equipment......
> 
> Had a good chat with the crane company and asked for a seasoned op to balance out my crane newbiness. Have booked the crane for 4 hours for a 90 minute job so I can make wee baby picks and practise picking the CoG.
> 
> ...



I did the dogman/riggers cert a few years back and was amazed at how many guys dropped out by not being able to pass the dogging tests basic mathmatics! It DOES help when ordering cranes in etc,its always better to go bigger with cranes and take bigger sections and get them outta there!


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Tree is _Corymbia calophylla_ (Marri). Coarse bark, dense hard wood. It will snap more readily than usual because it is close to death. Not much foliage left. It is 25 metres tall and total weight will not exceed 6 tonnes.
> 
> Crane is a 55 tonne Tadano with a 42 metre boom. The hard top is 1 metre from the root flare so crane can set up anywhere it likes in a 270 degree arc on bitumen that takes 4-10 tonne trucks all week.
> 
> ...



My first crane job was in early 1971. Bout time you popped your cherry lol.


----------



## tree md (Apr 2, 2010)

My first that I climbed on was 97. Loved it.

The main two things to remember when doing crane work is to set the choker high enough where you can make your cut and keep it butt heavy. Worst thing you can do is have the piece roll on you. That and when in doubt, go smaller. better to take a smaller piece than take a chance on overloading.

Whenever I am setting up a crane job the first think I ask the operator how much he can get fully extended. Then I ask him how much he can get extended out to my furthest pick. That way I know what my limits are.

I agree that it is often better to go with a bigger crane. I learned on a small boom truck and know how to get every bit I can out of one but the time you save with a bigger crane often cancels out any savings you might get with a smaller crane. The work it will usually save makes it a lot more worthwhile. I mean you can pay $125 for 6 hours or $175 for 4. You do the math.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 4, 2010)

couple randoms.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 4, 2010)

couple more.


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my house's upcoming crane job...power lines run with sidewalk in front of house, two-story with attic, and one side collapsed on neighbor's garage. Gas line between fence and house, 5 feet from tree. Gonna be fun to watch, but then I have to work the ground so might be to busy.


----------



## treevet (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice picts OD

Hackberry Treetarget?


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> Nice picts OD
> 
> Hackberry Treetarget?



Think that's what it is...about half the diameter of the one on our neighbor's property in the back.


----------



## treevet (Apr 4, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Think that's what it is...about half the diameter of the one on our neighbor's property in the back.



some of the hardest cuts to make for a new gm are storm damage under pressure and crane picks being set down under pressure. just a heads up.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 4, 2010)

so true tv. 

look for the compression cause it'll be everywhere when the piece gets layed down. also be very aware if you plan on cutting anything that requires you to cut at or above shoulder height. if you not aware of the situation you will get smacked in the mouth by something you just cut.


----------



## Reg (Apr 5, 2010)

> check out the thread i started. "crane and i doing our thing".
> 
> i ain't knocking you bud just having some fun. whenever i start to fuss a little with the choke point selection i get over the headset "c'mon reg, we aint using spider legs. let's go!" lol.



This cant be it. A bunch af guys taking out small-medium verticals in fast forward. 

I watched vids 2 & 3 still waiting for something to happen....it didn't. Why didn't you say 2 & 3 were more of the same, thats 10 minutes of my life, I coulda made a big sandwich or something.

I've learnt nothing of your slinging, cutting, climbing, rope management, communication, squat. 

Of course I'm kidding. But I'm honestly none the wiser as to whether you actually know your $hit from watching those vids. Time laspe is frustrating, for me....but then Ive had to endure about as many tree vids as I can stomach over the last few years.

What I did like is your enphasis on time....potential to entice/convince home owner, in and out before you know it. Nothing more off-putting than having a bunch of strangers dragging their a$ses at your home for days on end.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 5, 2010)

jeez reg, i wasn't attacking you man i was just saying you slow thats all. 

whatever though don't you worry better footage coming soon. we just getting loose with the camera.


----------



## Reg (Apr 5, 2010)

oldirty said:


> jeez reg, i wasn't attacking you man i was just saying you slow thats all.




Hey, my vids are either in real time or slowed down a little because I'm still so dam quick....Unlike some people I dont have to speed the vid up to make it look like somethings happening!

And by the time you get a ride to every pick-point (lucky guy) I would have been there already, yawning probably.



> whatever though don't you worry better footage coming soon. we just getting loose with the camera




Dude I get worried about my wife and daughter, never about trees being cut down some place. All the best OD


----------



## treevet (Apr 5, 2010)

Reg said:


> What I did like is your enphasis on time....potential to entice/convince home owner, in and out before you know it. Nothing more off-putting than having a bunch of strangers dragging their a$ses at your home for days on end.



Ain't that the truth :agree2: and you probably should check what might be missing if the garage door was left open.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 5, 2010)

Reg said:


> Hey, my vids are either in real time or slowed down a little because I'm still so dam quick....Unlike some people I dont have to speed the vid up to make it look like somethings happening!
> 
> And by the time you get a ride to every pick-point (lucky guy) I would have been there already, yawning probably.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering who would take who in a back yard no crane access scenario... a real test of a treeman! lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I'm wondering who would take who in a back yard no crane access scenario... a real test of a treeman! lol.



I'm guessing it's not the guy sitting on his ass punching away at the keyboard at 9 am on a weekday. lol Sparkles!


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 5, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm guessing it's not the guy sitting on his ass punching away at the keyboard at 9 am on a weekday. lol Sparkles!



Lol! good one, ya got me there! smartass.

Really though... its all just one big day anyways, so whats the difference?? 

Maybe I take the yacht out tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 5, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I'm wondering who would take who in a back yard no crane access scenario... a real test of a treeman! lol.



I know, probably me at least 50% of the time lol, I say your right and the real climbers can do it without 300K hanging over there head , I have taken trees that others have walked from and made good money and no sweat.. I have done OD's job and have seen how one trick pony it makes you ....I am only impressed with his bosses metal thats it ..


----------



## treevet (Apr 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I know, probably me at least 50% of the time lol, I say your right and the real climbers can do it without 300K hanging over there head , I have taken trees that others have walked from and made good money and no sweat.. I have done OD's job and have seen how one trick pony it makes you ....I am only impressed with his bosses metal thats it ..



I doubt anyone is trying to impress you and furthermore I don't think anyone has seen any proof through pictures of any of your work. Fire some up right now boy. Let's see what you got.:bringit:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> I doubt anyone is trying to impress you and furthermore I don't think anyone has seen any proof through pictures of any of your work. Fire some up right now boy. Let's see what you got.:bringit:



Word.

Booked a crane gig for myself this Saturday boys. It'll be my first deciduous on a stick. It doesn't even remotely need a crane but it'll be more fun this way.


----------



## treevet (Apr 5, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Word.
> 
> Booked a crane gig for myself this Saturday boys. It'll be my first deciduous on a stick. It doesn't even remotely need a crane but it'll be more fun this way.



picts.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> picts.



I'll see if I can get some. I don't often give the groundies opportunity for that. Maybe when I'm blowing out the gutters. Dammit, how'd I get talked into that crap again? lol


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> some of the hardest cuts to make for a new gm are storm damage under pressure and crane picks being set down under pressure. just a heads up.



Thank you...Luckily, I won't be doing alot of the cutting around the crane...The boss has a handle on that, and even if I knew enough to do the deed...I think he would enjoy it more.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Thank you...Luckily, I won't be doing alot of the cutting around the crane...The boss has a handle on that, and even if I knew enough to do the deed...I think he would enjoy it more.



Dang blue frog, I bet with a camera you could post some cool pics-huh? 
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang blue frog, I bet with a camera you could post some cool pics-huh?
> Jeff



Not my pics of the blue frog, or the one on the cover of my group...my frogs need work as you can plainly see, but they're what I like. Memories, (sniff).

The pics of the tree by the house are mine so far, but am looking forward to taking them as well when it comes down and the boss is up there for the crane...
I try to take alot of "action" pics, and not so much, when he is up in a tree; someday you may see some, but don't hold your breath...hacking is not one of my skills, so until he posts them (and they aren't bad shots) you will just have to take the photographer's word for it.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 5, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Thank you...Luckily, I won't be doing alot of the cutting around the crane...The boss has a handle on that, and even if I knew enough to do the deed...I think he would enjoy it more.




No worries....I'll be glad to handle all the ground cutting.  You can use my saddle and gear to set slings and make the tall cuts. :jawdrop:

Unless you want to ride down with each piece and do all the cutting...


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 5, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> No worries....I'll be glad to handle all the ground cutting.  You can use my saddle and gear to set slings and make the tall cuts. :jawdrop:
> 
> Unless you want to ride down with each piece and do all the cutting...



Now, we covered this before...willing to go up, but one step at a time.
Bwana must teach vine swingin' afor egor takes the leap...

Not waiting to get that monster down.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> No worries....I'll be glad to handle all the ground cutting.  You can use my saddle and gear to set slings and make the tall cuts. :jawdrop:
> 
> Unless you want to ride down with each piece and do all the cutting...



That sounds like a deal


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 6, 2010)

lol.....

Just trying to shine a lil light on the fact that unless you want Brad to come in and help, you will be the guy doing the ground cutting...so best to utilize all the years of crane experience on here that you can.


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 6, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> lol.....
> 
> Just trying to shine a lil light on the fact that unless you want Brad to come in and help, you will be the guy doing the ground cutting...so best to utilize all the years of crane experience on here that you can.



Like I don't have enough to read already...long night ahead...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> I doubt anyone is trying to impress you and furthermore I don't think anyone has seen any proof through pictures of any of your work. Fire some up right now boy. Let's see what you got.:bringit:



Heres a real crane , with my old partner and I doing our thing







And me two weeks ago making it snow lol


----------



## oldirty (Apr 6, 2010)

Reg said:


> And by the time you get a ride to every pick-point (lucky guy) I would have been there already, yawning probably.



it ain't crane work if you not getting the free ride brother but a better question to ask is why the hell would you want to be in the tree when you can be on the ground doing something else? 

did a busted up dying poplar today on the golf course and a 50+ inch red oak. poplar butt weighed 14k. you trying to tell me the trees we do are small reg? cmon man. we got a 375hp JD grapple chipper and a 38ton altec. we specialize in big and nasty.

you should fly your ass over here to beantown and bring them cameras with ya. show you what production crane climbing is all about. we'd have some damn good fun, reg. i'd even let you run my climbing saw (full wrap 372 with a little mod to her) its a flat out nasty saw reg. i am breaking in a 460 magnum as we speak. good times man. 

stay safe.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 6, 2010)

Dam! What do we have here? Reg coming out of his shell? Well its about time! Speak your mind man, we are all friends here... somewhat.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 6, 2010)

HA HA! Cool! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Apr 6, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Dam! What do we have here? Reg coming out of his shell? Well its about time! Speak your mind man, we are all friends here... somewhat.



old saying..."familiarity breeds contempt". What we're working on here is respect. Friendship may be an incidental occurrence.


----------



## Reg (Apr 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> it ain't crane work if you not getting the free ride brother but a better question to ask is why the hell would you want to be in the tree when you can be on the ground doing something else?
> 
> did a busted up dying poplar today on the golf course and a 50+ inch red oak. poplar butt weighed 14k. you trying to tell me the trees we do are small reg? cmon man. we got a 375hp JD grapple chipper and a 38ton altec. we specialize in big and nasty.
> 
> ...



Are you still yackin fella lol.

Production climbing? Ive production climbed for 60-70 tree companies, 3 countries, 20 years….and no they didn’t all fire me. Where you been?

Do you seriously believe you could show me something? I wish you would, it would probably be a lot less painful than this conversation.

All I did was offer Beastmaster some honest advice, and you pop up (a stranger to me) with some nasty undermining comment, inappropriate to the topic.

Now we can carry on barking like dogs either side of a fence that they cant get over, or we can just get along. What ya say, are we cool?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 7, 2010)

Reg said:


> Do you seriously believe you could show me something?
> 
> 
> What ya say, are we cool?



reg. i promise i got something for you. promise. but hell ya we cool. just seeing if i could flap the unflappable reggie c.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 7, 2010)

So much for your retirement , and Do you have something for me too, and I'm not 3K miles away?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 7, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I said that hes gay , and any half decent climber can be productive with a crane and that made his hair stand up straight and i think he reported my post but I'm not sure , he's a baby plain and simple but I didn't want him to leave just change his panties..Which I still will say to anyone A CRANE MAKES TREE WORK EASY





treeclimber101 said:


> So much for your retirement , and Do you have something for me too, and I'm not 3K miles away?



probably a swift kick in the testicles. i missed this first post of yours. 

minus the statement in bold you are wrong in every which way. i understand you are half retarded and i accept that of you so no hard feelings. also why would i report a post? 

you got any pics that might impress someone?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> probably a swift kick in the testicles. i missed this first post of yours.
> 
> minus the statement in bold you are wrong in every which way. i understand you are half retarded and i accept that of you so no hard feelings. also why would i report a post?
> 
> you got any pics that might impress someone?



Thats funny that you wanna kick me in the testicles , thats what chicks do , hopefully your kidding but probably not and as far as impressing you I don't care if your impressed at my pics neither am I ,Its my job ,impressive is something that isn't the norm , but to you that little 60 ton or that 38 ton must the highlight of your tree career, whoopty doo so whats next , you gonna hunt me down and kick me, Oh and by the way you did run and cry... Oh and if you wanna learn some crane work I'll teach ya a thing or twenty see I have done your job and I have done jobs that would probably make a queer like you sit in the truck ,and by the way I am just kidding about the queer thing queers actually are funny ...Slow your next video down so we can check out the turn times.. seems like the sun was moving right quick Hey when you look at your pride and joy tomorrow morning remember I used cranes like that to put the real crane together 250 tons and up the pill was heavier than the trees you pic...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! Crane war!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 7, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow! Crane war!
> Jeff



No, just a squabble




Some history something that will never be seen again


----------



## oldirty (Apr 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats funny that you wanna kick me in the testicles , thats what chicks do , hopefully your kidding but probably not and as far as impressing you I don't care if your impressed at my pics neither am I ,Its my job ,impressive is something that isn't the norm , but to you that little 60 ton or that 38 ton must the highlight of your tree career, whoopty doo so whats next , you gonna hunt me down and kick me, Oh and by the way you did run and cry... Oh and if you wanna learn some crane work I'll teach ya a thing or twenty see I have done your job and I have done jobs that would probably make a queer like you sit in the truck ,and by the way I am just kidding about the queer thing queers actually are funny ...Slow your next video down so we can check out the turn times.. seems like the sun was moving right quick Hey when you look at your pride and joy tomorrow morning remember I used cranes like that to put the real crane together 250 tons and up the pill was heavier than the trees you pic...





hey dumb ass. your 250ton crane has what to do with tree work? and what could you possibly teach me in the tree world? you are an iron worker apparently just mooching off the tree.

no i am not going to kick you in the nuts, i was thinking more about the instant pain you'd get from it happening. 

and let me emphasize the stupid part of this statement. you stupid prick, you dumb ignorant fool...why would i report a post? 

i put pics up of legit tree work and you put up iron working.....you are an idiot, shut up.


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2010)

I have probably forgotten about more tree work and crane jobs than many on here have done but I respect the job and those that do it. That is the difference between me and tree whiner 101.

"Crane work is easy"? That statement could only be made by our resident moron that likely has done very little of it. 

Crane jobs are relatively easy physically but doing them on a day to day basis is stress packed for the most part. Usually there is expensive buildings, wires, delicate landscapes, roads, yourself....being boomed over and the variables of hooking up to unpredictable unstable loads with uncertain weights, questionable at times hook up spots (dead and weak codoms) all make for stress and danger.

To come on here and categorically state that crane jobs are easy shows lack of respect and stupidity and the words of a TROLL :notrolls2: (and a gay tiny dihked one at that )


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have probably forgotten about more tree work and crane jobs than many on here have done but I respect the job and those that do it. That is the difference between me and tree whiner 101.
> 
> "Crane work is easy"? That statement could only be made by our resident moron that likely has done very little of it.
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 8, 2010)

resident moron? There is just one?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have probably forgotten about more tree work and crane jobs than many on here have done but I respect the job and those that do it. That is the difference between me and tree whiner 101.
> 
> "Crane work is easy"? That statement could only be made by our resident moron that likely has done very little of it.
> 
> ...


Thats funny I laughed truly right down into my belly , so thanks I would rep ya but its been too soon , Knowing full well that your kidding about being the only resident moron..And I don't dress well enough to be gay but one can aspire I guess.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey dumb ass. your 250ton crane has what to do with tree work? and what could you possibly teach me in the tree world? you are an iron worker apparently just mooching off the tree.
> 
> no i am not going to kick you in the nuts, i was thinking more about the instant pain you'd get from it happening.
> 
> ...



Well my legit tree pics are pretty gay I know gay enough to afford a decent lifestyle feed my kids and the kids of three other full time men , I will laugh all the way to the bank and that is fulfillment enough for me, thanks for the giggle, my pony motor took a dump today and I need the laugh , thank you and I am really just messing with ya , so don't go kick the dog for your contempt for me Its all just gravy , and we know who the man is here :monkey:


----------



## fishercat (Apr 8, 2010)

*weird.*



treeclimber101 said:


> Heres a real crane , with my old partner and I doing our thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a Koala bear in the second photo.


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 8, 2010)

Not helping...first one coming up, over my house no less, and you guys are not helping at all...lol...

Been reading alot and looking at vids. Think I have an understanding, but still not eager.


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Not helping...first one coming up, over my house no less, and you guys are not helping at all...lol...
> 
> Been reading alot and looking at vids. Think I have an understanding, but still not eager.



Don't fret. The crane is the safest way to take a hazard tree down.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 8, 2010)

Cranes are for girly climbers.  Real men rope.


















:hmm3grin2orange:

git em OD.


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Cranes are for girly climbers.  Real men rope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I wished I had a crane today... I nearly got creamed. Was having to rope every piece out from over a house and use a tag line to keep them out of the power lines. I tip tied an 8 footer, about 14" diameter. I had the guy on the wrong side of the tree with the tag line. It swung back to me and my rope guy couldn't get it below me fast enough. I ducked behind the stub which saved my ass but I was thinking a crane would be really nice about now. :hmm3grin2orange:

I started taking smaller pieces and put my guy running the tag line on the other side of the tree...


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 8, 2010)

*men vs. well, men...*

Real men may use rope to bring it down, but I carry enough tpd (tree per day) to know I don't want to hump that gnarly thing from where its parts would land.
I would rather, "real men have insurance..."...to get the piece where it won't kill the gm, forget the gm's house, don't squish the gm.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 8, 2010)

fishercat said:


> looks like a Koala bear in the second photo.



It was a skinny tree.....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 8, 2010)

Whats with all the crying going on here? Somebody needs a hug?
 Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh and treevet your avatar is a picture Of A BORN TO CLIMB T shirt that you took of your back , so you can say nothing to me cause that takes the whole gay cake , and I'm sure you have this guy



as a tatoo somewhere on your body.....


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh and treevet your avatar is a picture Of A BORN TO CLIMB T shirt that you took of your back , so you can say nothing to me cause that takes the whole gay cake , and I'm sure you have this guy
> 
> 
> 
> as a tatoo somewhere on your body.....



Yeah....on my dihk...the whole thing fit on the side of it (in that size) 

YOU cannot really (really) be goofin on other people's avatar can you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Whats with all the crying going on here? Somebody needs a hug?
> Jeff



Not turnin GAY on us are you Jeff? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 9, 2010)

Often, I am not able to follow threads as much as I like, Time thing, However, it is always a bonus to tap a thread u have not read in a while, go to last page and BAM! what the heck is going on in here! u guys crack me up, "GAY CAKE" roflmao! I will find a way to use that TODAY!


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 9, 2010)

Check your messages oldirty... might have something coming up if your interested.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 9, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Check your messages oldirty... might have something coming up if your interested.



Can I tag along pretty please Sparkles?


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Can I tag along pretty please Sparkles?



Maybe... "kid". lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 9, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe... "kid". lol.



If you want some serious production, we'll pile into ol' yeller and add another chip truck to your fleet for the day. Think big man, big. lol

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132552&stc=1&d=1270852488


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Yeah....on my dihk...the whole thing fit on the side of it (in that size)
> 
> YOU cannot really (really) be goofin on other people's avatar can you :hmm3grin2orange:



No but thats not your back I hope , thats too much , just too much ...


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> If you want some serious production, we'll pile into ol' yeller and add another chip truck to your fleet for the day. Think big man, big. lol
> 
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132552&stc=1&d=1270852488



I'll let you know for sure.

I'm starting to like the sounds of this one... lots of potential for this to come to fruition too! 

You know "the Deere" aint afraid of big boxes either!


----------



## oldirty (Apr 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> If you want some serious production, we'll pile into ol' yeller and add another chip truck to your fleet for the day. Think big man, big. lol
> 
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132552&stc=1&d=1270852488





or you can think just a little bigger. lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4KcrreUggc


----------



## mr. holden wood (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice vids. Do most of your jobs have access this good. I have trouble finding a spot to park our truck and chipper let alone a crane and a descent drop zone. Are the majority of your removals crane assisted? I think I may need to relocate after watching those vids. Keep up the good work.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 9, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Can I tag along pretty please Sparkles?



What are you and Sparkles planning?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 9, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Nice vids. Do most of your jobs have access this good. I have trouble finding a spot to park our truck and chipper let alone a crane and a descent drop zone. Are the majority of your removals crane assisted? I think I may need to relocate after watching those vids. Keep up the good work.



if you got your cdl A you are more than welcome to come over and bang out work. whats your specialty climb wise? you a takedown tactician or a pruning artiste'? 






capetrees said:


> opcorn:



take your popcorn back to provincetown ya fag.





treevet said:


> What are you and Sparkles planning?



mds might have me a crane buzzie to attend to. hopefully my man gots his sell'n shoes on! blakesmaster looks to trying to get himself in on the action as well. that'd be a sweet little gig right there.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 9, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if you got your cdl A you are more than welcome to come over and bang out work. whats your specialty climb wise? you a takedown tactician or a pruning artiste'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A take down tactician , laughable


----------



## oldirty (Apr 9, 2010)

holden. i am on the crane crew but we also have another crew that will do crane removals 2-4 days a week as well. on the non crane days they are out doing bucket work (2010 75ft hiranger international 4x4) formerly known as B crew they now go by X crew....yup its on the paper work. lol

we get the nightmare setups for sure. its not always wide open, city work is a pain in the stick.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> A take down tactician , laughable



isn't it past your bedtime, eddie?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> isn't it past your bedtime, eddie?



I can't stay away from a car wreck either , maybe I'll come up and work for a week two but something non formal like a ground guy , I just want to see you in action so I can say that you truly are a dult with proof whatta think?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

dult, eddie?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> dult, eddie?



Never heard that word slick ? seriously though I can afford a week of cheap pay just to see what all the hub bub is and hopefully all your expertise will change my outlook as a tree mooch...


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

i don't think you'd be able to wrap your mind around the greatness that is marquis tree, eddie.


only those with a true love for all that is the beauty of a crane assisted tree removal can appreciate what they'd see. i don't think you got it in you, eddie.

hate to say it.


you get that pony motor sorted out?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> my pony motor took a dump today and I need the laugh ,
> 
> :monkey:




everyone knows, eddie.

you gotta lay off the chit man.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> everyone knows, eddie.
> 
> you gotta lay off the chit man.



OHHHHHH I forgot that I posted that you really just scared me man , I just looked out my windows too see whos stalking me.....LOL good one you fag


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

easy there, mutt.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> easy there, mutt.



Yea ya know how I'm fix that motor tear it out tomorrow and replace it for just shy of 3K


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2010)

Dudes, check you egos... This is OD's thread showcasing his work. I think anyone would agree he is an above average, experienced climber getting the job done everyday. Why derail his thread with chest beating??? I just don't get it... I for one am glad that he shares a little of what he does everyday. If you can do it better woopeedeedo. I, for one, will give credit where credit is due.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 10, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> ..LOL good one you fag





capetrees said:


> opcorn:



speaking of fags. i thought i told you to beat it.

hey eddie whats up with you erasing some of your posts from last night? dont want every one to see what a peckerhead you are?


treemd. you the man, man.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> mds might have me a crane buzzie to attend to. hopefully my man gots his sell'n shoes on! blakesmaster looks to trying to get himself in on the action as well. that'd be a sweet little gig right there.



Hope it works out too. Get you to teach me a few things. Be a sweet gig for sure.


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey eddie whats up with you erasing some of your posts from last night? dont want every one to see what a peckerhead you are



maybe covering up a case of PUI the night before (posting under the influence)


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> maybe covering up a case of PUI the night before (posting under the influence)



Yeah, I try to watch that myself.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 11, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hope it works out too. Get you to teach me a few things. Be a sweet gig for sure.



I've got my miserable old bastard of a crane operator going out this afternoon to look at that job. Log truck guy says $350 to pick up the four white pine trunks... not bad when you consider how long it would take loading them into the one ton with the tractor and driving them to the dump (at least a half hour away). Not to mention the ten bucks a yard they charge.


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2010)

Mebee OD's boss lets him borrow the boom for buzzies.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Very impressive production OD.



dude, you should've seen saturdays chip show.

landscraping company's normal tree guy bailed on them with a monster job that needed to be done like asap. we talking needs to be done....anyway we get the call.

17 trees total. 13 oaks, of them 7 are big'ns, old red oaks. we talking 2 50+'s and the others just under. 14k butt logs. the others were medium to big, nothing to sneeze at really.

anyway we ripped that job up man. killed it. parking lot job so it was wide open and we could get under the trees as well and really strong arm some wood so thats what we did.

we did like 2 and half days of work in 10 hours. lol

270 yards of chips and 3 loads of wood.

talk about production tv, hotdamn. 

(please don't ask why the other guy bailed......lol)

some footage was shot but i think someone hit the cord so not all the job made it in. going to take a hot minute for dude to put it to film but there is some proof!


----------



## oldirty (Apr 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Mebee OD's boss lets him borrow the boom for buzzies.



as long as i keep the jobs away from a certain part of the state the boss is very kind to the buzzies.

whats the old motto? hard work pays off...


----------



## mr. holden wood (Apr 12, 2010)

capetrees said:


> opcorn:



Put the popcorn down shows over. How many times are you going to put some cartoon up with nothing to add on this thread. You know you have nothing to offer unless we discuss riding lawnmowers. You partimers and wannabees repeatedly show that you have nothing to offer on this forum.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Apr 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if you got your cdl A you are more than welcome to come over and bang out work. whats your specialty climb wise? you a takedown tactician or a pruning artiste'?
> 
> Thanks for the offer dude. I have a good thing going out west . My crew is experienced,we have some of the best equipment around and i'm paid well. Our only problem is no crane or bucket and climbing 5 days a week is already getting pretty tiring. Seeing these vids has made me realize that there's always a better way.
> It's rarity to see any crane work in Seattle though. Even the biggest residential company in town only gets it's crane out of the yard one or twice a month. The access at most homes is pretty bad, but I'm sure that there are other reasons. Keep postin those vids.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> speaking of fags. i thought i told you to beat it.
> 
> hey eddie whats up with you erasing some of your posts from last night? dont want every one to see what a peckerhead you are?
> 
> ...



Embarassed that I forgot that I posted that the truck was broke and when I called You a stalker that was wrong so I took the posts down ..Not hiding but I can only make fun of you for facts , but your still a whiny little cry baby who left here because your delicate sensibilities were hurt ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 13, 2010)

treevet said:


> maybe covering up a case of PUI the night before (posting under the influence)



Well ya got me there , lol but at least I can admit that I'm somewhat of an idiot so whats your excuse?


----------



## oldirty (Apr 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Embarassed that I forgot that I posted that the truck was broke and when I called You a stalker that was wrong so I took the posts down ..Not hiding but I can only make fun of you for facts , but your still a whiny little cry baby who left here because your delicate sensibilities were hurt ..



what are delicate sensibilities, eddie? but you right on that one. i bailed on some good dudes in here because i was sick of a few and i was also just kinda pissed as well about other chit that had nothing to do with AS. blahblahblah....

anyway been in a pretty good mood lately and most of my recent nuts haven't been self inflicted so life is ok. 

you know what i mean, eddie? 

so lets get on with this thread and you either pipe down or add something worth reading.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 13, 2010)

he does bring up a good point though.

sorry i got up, center stage and cried for the waaaambulance. rather gay indeed. i should've just backed away from the keyboard but i didn't. oops

i still have a dislike for the same things but its out of my hands. it is the internet after all. 

some good dudes here, though. 

stay safe.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 13, 2010)

best part of today you ask? let me tell you.

i go to punch out but i see a box with a familiar sender address so i take the liberty of opening it. i knew what is was of course but i was still fired up when i saw it.

ms460magnum west coast version. boys, that is my new climbing saw!! 25" bar on it. came with the dual port and the limiter caps off. i cannot wait to get a couple gallons of fuel through this saw. 

we got a 460mag 2 weeks ago and i just got that thing broke in but i am going to hand that saw off to the grapple chipper operator now that the west coast version is here. the wrap on it is sweet. 3/4's.

problem is though i got that 372 full wrap so dialed in right now its down right filthy in the cut. can't be bogged down. gotta be patient and not run back to her. that stihl is going to be nasty though. i am psyched.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats a good saw, OD, Do you think the West coast versions are a bit better, it's all we got out here, pretty soon we may need to smog them! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if MS means Must Smog! California is crazy.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Apr 13, 2010)

the west coast version come with both(big) dogs and bigger clutch cover and chain roller thing where as the standard comes with one little dog and a smaller clutch cover and the silver chain catch. and obviously the wrap handle is different too.

funny thing is those parts to upgrade the standard would cost like 150 more but if you order the west coast version it'll be 30-40 more. lol

but yes i look forward to climbing with it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 13, 2010)

Let us know how it feels in the air up there. I still like the MS441. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Apr 13, 2010)

OD, I've got an 044 that still runs like it's new that is West Coast. This mofo screams! I'm not crazy about the big dogs on it though. Not a lot of use for them on the trees I work. I'd rather have the 2" or whatever of bar.

I have been climbing with mine for about 5 days straight, Can't say that I'm thrilled about that...


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> OD, I've got an 044 that still runs like it's new that is West Coast. This mofo screams! I'm not crazy about the big dogs on it though. Not a lot of use for them on the trees I work. I'd rather have the 2" or whatever of bar.
> 
> I have been climbing with mine for about 5 days straight, Can't say that I'm thrilled about that...



I don't care for those bigger dogs either get your rakers a little low and they cause chin binding imo.


----------



## treevet (Apr 14, 2010)

Does that West Coast version make more power?

I bought a couple of 361's for up in the air to put a big bar on and be lighter but the power loss sucks so it is back to the 460 and 660. 361's still useful on the ground tho.


----------



## tree md (Apr 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> Does that West Coast version make more power?
> 
> I bought a couple of 361's for up in the air to put a big bar on and be lighter but the power loss sucks so it is back to the 460 and 660. 361's still useful on the ground tho.



If anything, it might have an upgraded sprocket. Not sure about that though. The larger clutch cover and bigger dogs are the only difference that I can tell. 

I ordered a regular cover and dogs for mine but the idiots ordered me another West coast setup. Never had time to take it back so I've got an extra set now too.

It works fine but like I said, I'd rather have the 2-3" of bar that the dogs take up.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought a west coast 460 about 6 months ago with a 28" bar. Port matched the muffler and she's in business. I put a custom angle up cut on the bottom dog so it slides over the wood easier and doesn't grab up on ya, might be something you'd want to look into OD.

Using it in the tree is a dream, being able to handle it from one position cutting anyway you want. I wouldn't want the wrap bar on all my saw though.


----------



## oldirty (May 2, 2010)

460 magnum doing its part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFTJlDOxx4o


----------



## tree MDS (May 3, 2010)

All jokes aside.. I gotta say, you a straight up animal Justin! 

Death to all white pines! 

I gotta say though... while the customer did look pleased, he also looked kind of shocked at how much dough he coughed up, and how fast! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 4, 2010)

The pine vid.. was pretty good and that chipper is the real hero there , they are worth the money no doubt..


----------



## tree MDS (May 4, 2010)

I've heard the woodsman is a beast...


----------



## treevet (May 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see some footage of a large decurrent tree with huge laterals especially over a roof and how you guys handle that Justin. Those stick trees really are overmatched by the equipment you all are using.


----------



## DK_stihl (May 4, 2010)

*chip truck*



treeclimber101 said:


> The pine vid.. was pretty good and that chipper is the real hero there , they are worth the money no doubt..[/[email protected] old dirty. Is the chip truck a 30 yard Southco?


----------



## oldirty (May 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> I'm still waiting to see some footage of a large decurrent tree with huge laterals especially over a roof and how you guys handle that Justin. Those stick trees really are overmatched by the equipment you all are using.



find the balance spot and put a couple slings if needed rappel make the cut and send the piece to the chipper, no?

100ft pines in the wind looks easy to you tv? and i did tell you that chipper is nasty didn't i? lol.


----------



## treevet (May 4, 2010)

oldirty said:


> find the balance spot and put a couple slings if needed rappel make the cut and send the piece to the chipper, no?
> 
> 100ft pines in the wind looks easy to you tv? and i did tell you that chipper is nasty didn't i? lol.



That is the whole deal OD....on a big lateral (sideways) you won't be rapelling off the hook to the cut....the cut is sideways from the chokers. You may be able to set the chokers from a t i p and then swing or walk to the cut....but then again maybe there is not one (tip) over the cut. 

This is where these "easy" td's disappear and are not good content for your videos. These are the old ...."crane booms you to the top....you set choker...you rappel down to the cut....you disconnect from the ball and connect to the tree....you make the cut and wave bye bye." Been doing those for decades, not so often tho as not so many pines around here (excurrent trees)

This is what I'd like to see you and your equipment do a real hard removal in "real" time. I am sure you can do it and I am sure you do them sometimes...but I have not seen this and this the pro stuff I want to watch.

Chipper is definately "nasty", but mine is not way behind it.


----------



## oldirty (May 4, 2010)

we did 6 oaks today. back yard sprawlers. on the hook is 2 14ft slings. on a long lateral of which you speak i put the slings together to get a 28 ft sling. cable that up and i rappel/limb walk to the cut spot and make the cut. same way i do it on a pine.

need even more? add a longer sling. 

you need to come out here to see it tv. couple nice hotels right down the road from the shop. beantown a 20 minute ride down the road.

i was running the crane the other day, you get that pic i sent ya?

hey 101 you see me setting up the crane for that pine job? not just a dunnage monkey, you mutt.


----------



## treevet (May 5, 2010)

oldirty said:


> we did 6 oaks today. back yard sprawlers. on the hook is 2 14ft slings. on a long lateral of which you speak i put the slings together to get a 28 ft sling. cable that up and i rappel/limb walk to the cut spot and make the cut. same way i do it on a pine.
> 
> need even more? add a longer sling.
> 
> ...



I'd love to come out and see you guys work OD, but I can't get away now just like you couldn't. I went to college in Biddeford Me. I love the NE coast. Sometime it will happen.

Didn't get a pict you sent but cool you are running the crane. 

All I am saying is you got the vid cam and somebody to run it obviously and I love to watch cranes work and hear the dialogue and the actual saw running, positioning, the picks, and the cycling etc when a team is real good at what they do like you guys are.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I wonder if MS means Must Smog! California is crazy.
> Jeff



Here it means huskys #####:hmm3grin2orange:

Nice work OD!


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> That is the whole deal OD....on a big lateral (sideways) you won't be rapelling off the hook to the cut....the cut is sideways from the chokers. You may be able to set the chokers from a t i p and then swing or walk to the cut....but then again maybe there is not one (tip) over the cut.
> 
> This is where these "easy" td's disappear and are not good content for your videos. These are the old ...."crane booms you to the top....you set choker...you rappel down to the cut....you disconnect from the ball and connect to the tree....you make the cut and wave bye bye." Been doing those for decades, not so often tho as not so many pines around here (excurrent trees)
> 
> ...



Yea the BC 2000 will be chipping long after that woodsman throws the drum through the top of the machine had a 1800 and a 2000, both nasty but the single axle 1800 has the habit of lifting the truck when its running through big wood


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

oldirty said:


> we did 6 oaks today. back yard sprawlers. on the hook is 2 14ft slings. on a long lateral of which you speak i put the slings together to get a 28 ft sling. cable that up and i rappel/limb walk to the cut spot and make the cut. same way i do it on a pine.
> 
> need even more? add a longer sling.
> 
> ...


Wow thats great that you found the time to chuck a couple of 6 bys under the mat , while setting the stage for a nasty day with some stick pine , believe me when I say this ..... ahhh nevermind it'll just fall on deaf ears ...Ya know what #### it I try to muster up something decent to say and I just can't


----------



## treevet (May 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea the BC 2000 will be chipping long after that woodsman throws the drum through the top of the machine had a 1800 and a 2000, both nasty but the single axle 1800 has the habit of lifting the truck when its running through big wood



:agree2: cannot see why they put that size chipper on one axle (1800)


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

Theres my baby when she was new in 2000, just bought her .


----------



## treevet (May 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres my baby when she was new in 2000, just bought her .



you talking about the chipper....is it a bc 1800. My bc 2000 is year 2000 too.

What kinda lift you got there 101?


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> you talking about the chipper....is it a bc 1800. My bc 2000 is year 2000 too.
> 
> What kinda lift you got there 101?



A 110 snorkel straight boom ....No my machine was a 2000 , 1800



another back in the day pic


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 5, 2010)

I bet you got a really strong guy to drag that mulch bucket.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet you got a really strong guy to drag that mulch bucket.
> Jeff



I like to fill them half way with stump mulch than we see who's got some:censored: to lift that on there shoulder , there really fun when two get stuck together another one of my practical jokes ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

```

```



oldirty said:


> you really are retarded. that was an 8k pound top.
> 
> and you are more than welcome to call over to marquis tree and find out if they have the best climber in this area working for them or not. ask for john or dave.
> 
> i lol at you eddie. not with you but at you.


 This is OD's reply when he was tearing it up in the BIG APPLE PARK with his 8K pic , which is equivalent to the weight of my dually pick up which only weighs 7860#'s so lets just say his weight chart in his brain may be a little warped or maybe he forgets that a true load weight includes all the rigging hanging from the tip of the boom , including the load line , the pill and all rigging including the anti two block, slings or spreader hooks what have ya , Now if that was a Dually hanging from your crane than i would be truly impressed


----------



## ropensaddle (May 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> This is OD's reply when he was tearing it up in the BIG APPLE PARK with his 8K pic , which is equivalent to the weight of my dually pick up which only weighs 7860#'s so lets just say his weight chart in his brain may be a little warped or maybe he forgets that a true load weight includes all the rigging hanging from the tip of the boom , including the load line , the pill and all rigging including the anti two block, slings or spreader hooks what have ya , Now if that was a Dually hanging from your crane than i would be truly impressed



I have no doubt that crane would lift a dully My grapple truck lifted one 85 f350:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have no doubt that crane would lift a dully My grapple truck lifted one 85 f350:monkey:



Yea at center pin .... And that ain't no dually there on the hook maybe a yugo ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2010)

Alright rope I will indulge this for a second , how exactly did you lift a 350 truck with your grapple and why?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Alright rope I will indulge this for a second , how exactly did you lift a 350 truck with your grapple and why?



Ok I place the grapple down on the cab a squenched it shut until I got a good bite then lifted it up and onto my trailer and scraped it:monkey:


----------



## oldirty (May 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> This is OD's reply when he was tearing it up in the BIG APPLE PARK with his 8K pic , which is equivalent to the weight of my dually pick up which only weighs 7860#'s so lets just say his weight chart in his brain may be a little warped or maybe he forgets that a true load weight includes all the rigging hanging from the tip of the boom , including the load line , the pill and all rigging including the anti two block, slings or spreader hooks what have ya , Now if that was a Dually hanging from your crane than i would be truly impressed





listen man.

i am hooked up headset wise to the crane op. i know what every single pick i i cut weighs.

same way in NYC. it was more like 8200 but who's counting.

you trying to tell me a 60ton grove gmk could not pic up your dually at 70-80ft? lol. 

what about this oak pick? it's 10k. again picked by a 60 ton grove gmk at like 60ft i believe. or this 7900 spruce butt, same crane....

or how about this 15k silver maple butt picked by our 38ton and put on the log truck?


where your vids, eddie?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> listen man.
> 
> i am hooked up headset wise to the crane op. i know what every single pick i i cut weighs.
> 
> ...



Nice pics OD thats some serious weight I am sure you and your crane op wont try to pic too much. I personally might chicken out and tend to stay lighter until or unless I thoroughly knew all of our capabilities. I am sure your crew has done that and now are confident in every pic and not trying to find the staw to break the camel. Be safe bro and don't worry about our confidence in your abilities.


----------



## oldirty (May 6, 2010)

hey eddie. how much this weigh? 

nary a spider sling on a single pick. lol


hey rope thanks bud. 

its not the size of the piece that matters its the weight. a lot of guys get scared by how big they go and rightfully so i guess if you have no idea on wood weights. silver maple is nice and light so you can go big but don't try to pull the same move on a sugar maple thats fo sho. just stay in the chart man, thats all! and know your cuts. absolutely nothing wrong with a leave it cut on a long lateral and get it standing up upon release for greater control.


it seems we get limited to what we can put down due to drop zone rather than what we can pick.


----------



## Damon (May 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey eddie. how much this weigh?
> 
> nary a spider sling on a single pick.





That is a nice pick!! do you pretty much try and find the center of mass on one like that or do you want to lift vertically?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey eddie. how much this weigh?
> 
> nary a spider sling on a single pick. lol
> 
> ...



Yup been using charts trying to estimate loads on my grapple truck they are close but sometimes moisture content can make them heavier than the charts say. I need to get a tag axle as the truck empty weighs 29500 and the highest I can tag is 44k with the twin screws on it so roughly seven tons is legal. I tried to estimate the first load and came to the mill with ten tons on her so gotta get better lol


----------



## oldirty (May 6, 2010)

Damon said:


> That is a nice pick!! do you pretty much try and find the center of mass on one like that or do you want to lift vertically?



i try to get the piece to look like its still in the tree after the cut. 2 slings is all you really need to do it. i mean on the odd occasion another sling or 2 might get used but no tree is the same.


hey eddie, how much this "top" weigh and how far?


----------



## treevet (May 7, 2010)

Whose Mayer? You doin sidies with him?


----------



## oldirty (May 7, 2010)

no. we borrow his cranes on the odd occasion. he and my boss have a working relationship that i try not to understand. lol. glad they can work together though....that a 115ton crane in that pic!


----------



## treevet (May 7, 2010)

damn!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2010)

treevet said:


> damn!



Yup lol,all I want is to borrow the 38 ton lmfao


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> listen man.
> 
> i am hooked up headset wise to the crane op. i know what every single pick i i cut weighs.
> 
> ...


That log truck is nice , and I'm not saying that the crane can't what I'm saying is it didn't and are you saying that it can or it did , cause it should pic 120, 000 fully set up so yes it can, I know that ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> listen man.
> 
> i am hooked up headset wise to the crane op. i know what every single pick i i cut weighs.
> 
> ...



I work ,not video , I lack the luxury of a film crew .. I throw up some pics when I take some ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i try to get the piece to look like its still in the tree after the cut. 2 slings is all you really need to do it. i mean on the odd occasion another sling or 2 might get used but no tree is the same.
> 
> 
> hey eddie, how much this "top" weigh and how far?



Well with the weak pic looking up the cranes Arse and all I'm gonna say 110' and maybe what I can of the tree 12K Whats funny is everyone else who says there gonna come and visit you say SURE BUD , but me you decline maybe cause I would laugh at you and point at your queer headset cause ya never learned hand signals , or cause your always in the blind I'm sure .....


----------



## capetrees (May 7, 2010)

opcorn::sword:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 7, 2010)

capetrees said:


> opcorn::sword:



Watch out you know he hates when you eat popcorn in his thread , he'll drive down there and punch in the jowl......


----------



## oldirty (May 7, 2010)

cmon eddie. i learned all the hand signals the first time i found the chart on the old crane i raked up after. 

good guess on the distance, close. about a 100. way of on the weight though. we weren't carrying enough counterweight for that much that far. it was shy of 8k.

and regarding that pickle sniffer cape, i offered to tune him up but he didn't have the ballbag to respond.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> cmon eddie. i learned all the hand signals the first time i found the chart on the old crane i raked up after.
> 
> i offered to tune him up but he didn't have the ballbag
> 
> ...


----------



## voxac30dude (May 7, 2010)

man i wish we had tree's big enough to use cranes here in hawaii. the biggest tree's we have are old growth eucalyptus robustas.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 7, 2010)

Yeah we got alot of euc's. Really big one's. 
Jeff 
CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> cmon eddie. i learned all the hand signals the first time i found the chart on the old crane i raked up after.
> 
> good guess on the distance, close. about a 100. way of on the weight though. we weren't carrying enough counterweight for that much that far. it was shy of 8k.
> 
> and regarding that pickle sniffer cape, i offered to tune him up but he didn't have the ballbag to respond.



I didn't know they had cranes in the circus , and how did you rake up after the crane? I had no idea the were that messy


----------



## treevet (May 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't know they had cranes in the circus , and how did you rake up after the crane? I had no idea the were that messy



you're not doing too well in this one 

maybe you need a "cstp" after your name


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> you're not doing too well in this one
> 
> maybe you need a "cstp" after your name



What one ? Were just jabber jawing ya know ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> cmon eddie. i learned all the hand signals the first time i found the chart on the old crane i raked up after.
> 
> good guess on the distance, close. about a 100. way of on the weight though. we weren't carrying enough counterweight for that much that far. it was shy of 8k.
> 
> and regarding that pickle sniffer cape, i offered to tune him up but he didn't have the ballbag to respond.



Well I used your weight chart when I guessed the weight .....


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> you're not doing too well in this one
> 
> maybe you need a "cstp" after your name



Good one,TV, 

Jeff, CTSP


----------



## oldirty (May 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't know they had cranes in the circus , and how did you rake up after the crane? I had no idea the were that messy



booooo. that one sucked eddie.


obviously my first year in the game i was relegated to running a rake and wrapping up rope with a focus on brush dragging. didn't get to run a saw until about 6months in. 


hey jeff congrats on the ctsp!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey jeff congrats on the ctsp!



Thanks man, 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> booooo. that one sucked eddie.
> 
> 
> obviously my first year in the game i was relegated to running a rake and wrapping up rope with a focus on brush dragging. didn't get to run a saw until about 6months in.
> ...



I am empty today , bad day alot of things on my mind but who cares , ya got a good thing there and you have reached the pinnacle of tree work for a climber, so keep safe and beware or soft ground under the mats .....


----------



## tree MDS (May 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am empty today , bad day alot of things on my mind but who cares , ya got a good thing there and you have reached the pinnacle of tree work for a climber, so keep safe and beware or soft ground under the mats .....



Wow. you sound really bummed. hope its nothing too serious man! 

Seriously, good luck! you a funny bastard, hope all works out for ya..


----------



## oldirty (May 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am empty today , bad day alot of things on my mind but who cares , ya got a good thing there and you have reached the pinnacle of tree work for a climber, so keep safe and beware or soft ground under the mats .....



you alright ed? totally unlike you. lol

feel free to send a pm if you got something you need talked about. i won't chit on you, i promise.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you alright ed? totally unlike you. lol
> 
> feel free to send a pm if you got something you need talked about. i won't chit on you, i promise.



Parenting is tough sometimes and I appreciate the thought ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Wow. you sound really bummed. hope its nothing too serious man!
> 
> Seriously, good luck! you a funny bastard, hope all works out for ya..



Thank you , its tough to be a dad sometimes .... My daughter has a friend who has parents who could give a :censored: about her and shes a good kid but recently I have noticed a change in my daughter for the worse , I don't want alienate this kid cause shes always here but I have to think of mine first, right..


----------



## tree md (May 11, 2010)

Nice pics OD.

There is no better way to learn log weights than to see what the scales say after every pick. Day in and day out of that and you'll have it ingrained in your head.


----------



## treevet (May 11, 2010)

tree md said:


> Nice pics OD.
> 
> There is no better way to learn log weights than to see what the scales say after every pick. Day in and day out of that and you'll have it ingrained in your head.



excellent point and one most of will only have the occasional chance to learn

beyond that on a more primitive level.....the more craners you do, the more pieces of different trees you have the chance to see what they do to the crane. not gonna see many climbers pull a green log chart out of their pockets up there.


----------



## oldirty (May 11, 2010)

you are right about knowing the weights after picks. luckily for me in this past year i've been mic'd up with the operator so i ask after most cuts for the weight or usually he just says it out loud post cut. sometimes we bet lunch on who's closer to the actual weight on certain cuts....make a game of it. when i first started with this dude he have me tell him the number i thought it was and then have me cut.....wow was i off on a few occasions. i did ok on the wood picks but for some reason i wasn't the best at tops or long leaders. i'd guess my number and i'd hear a snicker that sounded more insulting that anything else really and be told to make the cut. pincharoo for sure. 

i'm almost right on now but on the odd occasion a piece of wood can surprise you and that sucks because i want to be right every damn time i call out a number. bushy pine tops will make you think twice.... 

little secret i've learned about them pine is if the thick bark goes all the way to the top she gonna be heeeaaavvyyy. you know what i'm talking about...some pine up in the top got that nice thin bark and the wood is light and the branches snappy. its the thick bark you gotta look for up there and i'd say feel free to add like 30% to your weight guess when you find it.


also the most important lesson to have learned is sling location. look the #### out if you just slung that sonofabyitch too low, boys. that roller coaster isn't always the most fun ride in the park. lol. cranes fine right cause you were in the chart but everything else is chaotic is not the way to be doing things. sling em to keep them "butt" heavy or balanced on 99% of the cuts you make (maybe the 1% is when you know you need to flip it or some chit, whatever.) 

hey tv how you like silver maple for the crane takedowns. nice huh? grab them long ass leaders and take em whole right to the chipper. rarely run into an over 3k leader on the bigger ones just because of the way they grow. red maple is light and surprisingly enough locust isn't all that heavy or at least as heavy as i thought it was. red oak obviously is some heavy stuff, all the oaks really. bushy pine heavy the trunk wood not so much. hemlock and the likes you going big for sure.

lol. i live crane work.


----------



## treevet (May 11, 2010)

You ever get to do a climb and rig out of reach for a change of pace oldirty?


----------



## oldirty (May 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> You ever get to do a climb and rig out of reach for a change of pace oldirty?



don't think i am understanding of what you speak, tv. ummm obviously not ever job is a TD party. so on the times that we got a pruner on the slip i get hung over the top and then i get to do my thing. and get a free ride to the next part of the tree if need be. or i just get set in the top and then prune it on up from the top down while the crane breaks down. i love that soooo much more now. i try to make the tree look beautiful out of respect and to kinda give thanks that this one got to live even though i touched it. i won't lie to you treevet. some times i don't feel all that great about myself when we leave a job. what was once a yard filled with multiple old growth healthy beautiful tree is now an open field..... i mean to each their own and it is their land but it just sucks to see them go sometimes. 

never mind the beautiful lumber or the perfect firewood gone to chip. 

oh well. i can take solace in the fact that, even though my role in life is that of the grim reaper in the arbor world, i give it my best effort every day and thats gotta mean something.

other than that side job i did the other sunday ago i dont spend too much time in the tree crane free.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't think i am understanding of what you speak, tv. ummm obviously not ever job is a TD party. so on the times that we got a pruner on the slip i get hung over the top and then i get to do my thing. and get a free ride to the next part of the tree if need be. or i just get set in the top and then prune it on up from the top down while the crane breaks down. i love that soooo much more now. i try to make the tree look beautiful out of respect and to kinda give thanks that this one got to live even though i touched it. i won't lie to you treevet. some times i don't feel all that great about myself when we leave a job. what was once a yard filled with multiple old growth healthy beautiful tree is now an open field..... i mean to each their own and it is their land but it just sucks to see them go sometimes.
> 
> never mind the beautiful lumber or the perfect firewood gone to chip.
> 
> ...



You been there though its all good


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> You ever get to do a climb and rig out of reach for a change of pace oldirty?



This is a legit question. You have not answered it.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## oldirty (May 11, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> This is a legit question. You have not answered it.
> Jeff, CTSP



if i knew what he meant i'd answer the question, man!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if i knew what he meant i'd answer the question, man!



Lmfao you answered it OD imo you can't help it your crane reaches three yards over so virtually nothing is outtsa reach bro! Keep a spot for an old fart if things don't work out I come lol


----------



## oldirty (May 11, 2010)

perfect rope. by the time you get up here i'll be running the crane and you can be my climber!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> perfect rope. by the time you get up here i'll be running the crane and you can be my climber!



Lol that may be my retirement plan lol


----------



## oldirty (May 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol that may be my retirement plan lol



i guarantee you could do it too.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i guarantee you could do it too.



I could learn to ride for sure friend, not that it is all fun and games there is no easy in tree work imo but crane is a little less fatigue. However it is my bet that keeping the production in the numbers still requires much dedication and effort.


----------



## oldirty (May 12, 2010)

expectations are high on the A crew, we share some laughs for sure but it is all about the banging out work. if you don't like OT there are a couple other crews you can kick it with. they work the gentleman's hours.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> expectations are high on the A crew, we share some laughs for sure but it is all about the banging out work. if you don't like OT there are a couple other crews you can kick it with. they work the gentleman's hours.



Lol I would only be interested in A team but you knew that lol. I will prolly never happen but heck it would be a blast I really wish I had these connections earlier in my career. Knowing it would be there is comfort for an old dawg though.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if i knew what he meant i'd answer the question, man!



He was asking if all your removals are crane assisted. I wondered about that too. Now and then you must have bad access and have to climb and rig the old fashioned way? 
I have only read about crane removals do you ever do any pruning. Could you get to the top of a tree without spikes or a crane?. I don't do crane work so I might have a different attitude but it seems like doing removals everyday would get old.


----------



## tree md (May 12, 2010)

Not trying to speak for OD but it is obvious some have not worked for the larger services with the questions being asked.

I have worked for two services doing crane removals. One was rolling two cranes, a bucket crew and two climbing crews. The owner rolled with the biggest crane and a crew, another crew rolled with the smaller crane. Usually the crane crew does what they are equipped to do; large removals with the crane. That is what you will be doing day in and day out. Pruning will be handled by the bucket crew or one of the other climbing crews. The climbing crews will handle the technical removals where there is no access for the cranes as well.

That's how we rolled when I worked for a large outfit. 

I also worked for a smaller outfit where we did everything we could reach with the crane but also did removals that we couldn't reach the old fashioned way. As well as spikeless prunes. Most of the time we were doing large crane removals but you never knew what the day would bring. We did it all which added some variety to the job.

Anything done repetitively gets old after awhile. For me the selling is what gets old. It seems that I have to say the same things over and over again everyday and makes me feel like I am reading from a script sometimes. Sometimes I wish i could have someone else do the selling and me just do the work.

If I am not mistaken, OD's last job was mostly technical pruning which got old to him. I believe that's why he moved on to doing large crane removals. Anyway you slice it he is doing himself a favor by learning the ins and outs of all facets of tree work. It will make him someone to be reckoned with when he finally decides to step out on his own.


----------



## oldirty (May 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> He was asking if all your removals are crane assisted. I wondered about that too. Now and then you must have bad access and have to climb and rig the old fashioned way?
> I have only read about crane removals do you ever do any pruning. Could you get to the top of a tree without spikes or a crane?. I don't do crane work so I might have a different attitude but it seems like doing removals everyday would get old.




nasty takedown guy with fair to pretty good pruning skill. i can climb rope or wear spikes, it don't matter to me bro. i do the odd out of reach tree for my company but nothing where the crane is going to sit for any period of time. it doesn't make any sense for our crew to do a manual. i climb my side work obviously.


still having fun.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> nasty takedown guy with fair to pretty good pruning skill. i can climb rope or wear spikes, it don't matter to me bro. i do the odd out of reach tree for my company but nothing where the crane is going to sit for any period of time. it doesn't make any sense for our crew to do a manual. i climb my side work obviously.
> 
> 
> still having fun.



I was just asking because I have met some really good removal guys that flailed without spikes. I get that you cant have the equipment sitting while a guy pieces out a tree. It's just hard to believe you guys do that many crane removals on a day to day basis. Seattle is the same size as Boston and I rarely, if ever come across a crane removal. Even the biggest company's piece out massive trees. Crane removals are usually limited to steep hills or insane drags.
Hopefully my questions don't come across like trash talk, im just looking to get some insight. Thanks for the info-Drew


----------



## treevet (May 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's how we rolled when I worked for a large outfit.
> 
> Anything done repetitively gets old



Like Justin said....just the shear feeling of killing trees in masses like the videos they have recently made would bother me if done daily all year long. Also there is very little if any climbing necessary in those types of removals on the vids.

Rappel from the hook to the cut.....can't call that climbing by any stretch.

And I don't picture his company as a very large company. I thought I saw the whole works on the golf course....but I could be wrong. Nice equipment but not a massive amount of it or employees?

That is why I asked to see some more technical videos that I would enjoy more than the easy ones pictured with the time lapse. They got the camera and a cameraman.....something most companies cannot afford.

Surprised they have not ventured into some other videos of jobs and just wondered if Justin does any of them being a climber.

I agree with Holden....this is a decent size city I live in and it would be unlikely any company runs (rolls as md puts it) a crane crew out 5 or 6 days a week all year.


----------



## oldirty (May 13, 2010)

the camera man is a tripod! 


i just punched out of work about 15 mins ago. (i live 7 mins from the shop) that puts me at 45hrs this week with tomorrow and saturday left for a bueno paycheck. we are indeed putting wood down at a furious pace. the A crew goes out first and comes in last. i kinda wonder how the boys feel when they are pulling into the shop and one of our chips trucks just dumped and is heading back out. lol. been that way since the day i signed on to this company.

as you are fully aware my friend there is a reason you havent seen the nasties getting done, tv. you know why you won't see it either. but that is neither here nor there.

large company? 3 fulltime crews with a 4th tossed in on the odd occasion 2 stumpgrinders and 1 fulltime log trucker. 2 75ft buckets 1 55ft and 1 65ft forestry package bucket truck. 2 grapple chippers and 3 regular chippers all 18inch minimum capacity. 5 chip tucks. and we have 2 120 yrd chip haulers come in everyday and they can't keep up with the chips. 

everyday these trucks go out. the competition hates us and the owner. HATES us. but you know what, #### em. they can't hang with us and thats why they don't like us. hacks and pussies all of them. if they could produce the quantity and most importantly the quality of work then they wouldn't have to sit around their own shops drinking beer and talking #### about us. 

i guess if i wanted i could ask to be demoted to one of the other crews to do their work load and get more of the other stuff in but then the crane crew will not produce at its normal clip. and we can't have that. i do my job tv, nothing more nothing less. do i want to "climb" some more? sure but why when i am eating hours doing it the way we do it. it's sure is easy on me and i can work 60+hrs and still have enough gas left in the tank to golf a few times a week and play 36 on sundays. 

you tell me? 

if anything i am even better climbwise than i ever was before. what you see is only part of the game. thats why its time lapse man! 

i don't know....i still climb my side work, you want me to film that too? lol


----------



## oldirty (May 13, 2010)

1 tip


----------



## treevet (May 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> the camera man is a tripod!
> 
> 
> i just punched out of work about 15 mins ago. (i live 7 mins from the shop) that puts me at 45hrs this week with tomorrow and saturday left for a bueno paycheck. we are indeed putting wood down at a furious pace. the A crew goes out first and comes in last. i kinda wonder how the boys feel when they are pulling into the shop and one of our chips trucks just dumped and is heading back out. lol. been that way since the day i signed on to this company.
> ...



good stuff od

ps ....yeah film the sidies too


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> the camera man is a tripod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now, OD, sounds like alot of lessons can be learned from you and if I was your boss, (owner), I would put you on the B crew and become a valuable learning tool. 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet (May 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> , I would become a tool.
> Jeff, CTSP



don't do that jeffy


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2010)

treevet said:


> don't do that jeffy



Damn you , senile old bastard, eerie editor, and don't call me jeffy! Some-one needs to whup your butt!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet (May 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Damn you , senile old bastard, eerie editor, and don't call me jeffy! Some-one needs to whup your butt!
> Jeff, CTSP



:hmm3grin2orange: common and get you some


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2010)

treevet said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: common and get you some



Thats alot of gas money!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## mckeetree (May 13, 2010)

I think this thread is tired and getting goofy and based on PM's I am not the only one.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Damn you , senile old bastard, eerie editor, and don't call me jeffy! Some-one needs to whup your butt!
> Jeff, CTSP



Jeffy jeffy jeffy ...... JEFFY


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 13, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> i think this thread is tired and getting goofy and based on pm's i am not the only one.



See ya ....Don't let the door hit in the arse , we all owe this to oldirty to keep this alive til his next thrilling video , of which may or may not actually be him , maybe in his next video he can give me a shout out ......


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> I think this thread is tired and getting goofy and based on PM's I am not the only one.



Do you feel lonely and left out? Can't be goofy but wanna know how? Hang in there, cause I got a bunch of Irish jokes!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## mckeetree (May 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hang in there, cause I got a bunch of Irish jokes!
> Jeff, CTSP



I figured you did.


----------



## oldirty (May 13, 2010)

at least mckee has the balls to tell me this thread sucks.

and whats this with the pm's you say? any of you queers feel like talking #### at least say it and be out front with it.

c'mon man i welcome any one of you mofo's to tell me how you really feel. i don't give a ####. 

say it to me, its not hard. hide behind pm's and be a #####.....whats the matter boys you got sand on your vaginas?


----------



## tree MDS (May 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> 1 tip



You always climb with chaps??

That would weigh me down too much.


----------



## treevet (May 14, 2010)

sometimes goofy trumps beat to death content


----------



## beowulf343 (May 14, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I was just asking because I have met some really good removal guys that flailed without spikes. I get that you cant have the equipment sitting while a guy pieces out a tree. It's just hard to believe you guys do that many crane removals on a day to day basis. Seattle is the same size as Boston and I rarely, if ever come across a crane removal. Even the biggest company's piece out massive trees. Crane removals are usually limited to steep hills or insane drags.
> Hopefully my questions don't come across like trash talk, im just looking to get some insight. Thanks for the info-Drew



I'm in a similar situation to oldirty-we go out with the crane more often than we don't. But for us, it's all about production. You are right, many of our jobs could be pieced and roped down the regular way. But that is slow. Yesterday is a perfect example-23 trees, all in the same town so little travel time. It took me twelve hours with the crane to get them all down. Most of them could have been rigged down, but the landing zones were small, then everything would of needed to been cut small enough to man handle through the gates. I figure we could have done five trees in that twelve hours without the crane. With the crane, a few picks over the house and the tree is done. We make money with the crane, that's why it comes with us.

You are right though, I'm not the best trimmer. I've done it, without spikes 12+ years ago for several years, but I hated it with a passion. I haven't done a trim in many years so am out of practice these days. I probably would do some flailing without my spikes right now. But I see no need to be a pro without spikes since removal guys are harder to find around here. And frankly, I love what I do-I'm a tree killer and very good at it.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 14, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I'm in a similar situation to oldirty-we go out with the crane more often than we don't. But for us, it's all about production. You are right, many of our jobs could be pieced and roped down the regular way. But that is slow. Yesterday is a perfect example-23 trees, all in the same town so little travel time. It took me twelve hours with the crane to get them all down. Most of them could have been rigged down, but the landing zones were small, then everything would of needed to been cut small enough to man handle through the gates. I figure we could have done five trees in that twelve hours without the crane. With the crane, a few picks over the house and the tree is done. We make money with the crane, that's why it comes with us.
> 
> You are right though, I'm not the best trimmer. I've done it, without spikes 12+ years ago for several years, but I hated it with a passion. I haven't done a trim in many years so am out of practice these days. I probably would do some flailing without my spikes right now. But I see no need to be a pro without spikes since removal guys are harder to find around here. And frankly, I love what I do-I'm a tree killer and very good at it.



Lmfao you tree murderer  twees have feelings to ya know I can't get the money trimming is worth here. It's as hard or harder to trim but if you try throwing 5 or 6 hundred dollar prices on trimming don't expect any income:monkey:


----------



## mckeetree (May 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> and whats this with the pm's you say? any of you queers feel like talking #### at least say it and be out front with it.



That's exactly what I told one guy in particular. Don't tell me, post what you think in open forum.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> at least mckee has the balls to tell me this thread sucks.
> 
> and whats this with the pm's you say? any of you queers feel like talking #### at least say it and be out front with it.
> 
> ...



Alright alright I have something to say , this thread totally doesn't suck the videos are pretty cool some of the best posted here, with that being said OD you are a whinny little feggot who has a gravy job and stills whines to much , your too skinny , too tall and by the looks of ya smell like silver maple chips left in the truck too long and if theres a MRS. Dirty well than I bet she's a real prize, Ok so how did I do ....PS I was just kidding about MRS Dirty..


----------



## oldirty (May 14, 2010)

don't hate on me, eddie, because i am so f uck'n talented that it makes you sick with a jealous rage. 

you think about me during the day at work don't you, eddie. 

lol


besides i know how you feel and i could give 2 chits about it. glad you like the vids but heres the thing. they are not for you they are for the customer. can your company compete with the company i work for eddie? post up a vid of something stellar to back up the chit you talk about what you know.

at the very least i prove what i say. 

have you ever had another tree company owner that is strictly crane removal come up and tell you how good a climber you are when he was there to look at the new 375hp grapple chipper? he was there to look at a chipper instead he was talking about the climber.......

thats me eddie. i make an impact. i know it and i tell you that and i show you that and i share it with you. 


hey mckee. be so kind and share with me a name of one of these mutts with the whispering behind my back skills.





like i just said to eddie don't hate me because i am better than you at the game.

c'mon ladies tell me why you don't like me. i'd love to hear it.


----------



## oldirty (May 14, 2010)

yup


----------



## beowulf343 (May 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> c'mon ladies tell me why you don't like me. i'd love to hear it.



Ok, you asked for it. And even though you probably won't admit it, i do have more crane experience than you, so that should qualify me to make some remarks. 

Seriously though, i loved the videos. You never see enough good crane working vids. It's hard for me to judge the work from those videos though. Although i get picked on for it, i liken crane work to dancing. You and your partner need to be in sync in order to be smooth and clean. These videos show that oldirty is good, but i look for smaller things, more technical aspects that these videos are going too fast to show. I think oldirty could perhaps be a bit smoother. He has a couple bad habits that stick out a bit to me, and he has one tendency that makes me cringe every time i see it and would get him #####ed out by my crane operator. But it's no big deal, just different working styles. There's no reason for me to nitpick-he got the jobs done, and while he's not the best i've ever seen, i've seen a whole lot more that were a whole lot worse. It's hard to talk crap about a video when i'm not there and don't know all the nuances of the job or the situation. (We do need to get together someday, though.) Personally, if he stays with this company doing these types of jobs, i think in a couple of years he will be one of the go-to crane guys in the northeast. Because if you think about it, he's doing more crane jobs in a day that 95% of treemen do all year.

I say keep up the good work and keep the videos coming.


----------



## oldirty (May 14, 2010)

you my friend are more than welcome to visit the crew and maybe if you want catch a few hours on the clock working with us. be happy to have you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 14, 2010)

Thats funny but I don't need to swing from the crane or in a tree I own my trucks all six of them and all three stump cutters and chippers ,skidders , you name it , and I may have one so who's doing what , maybe you should open your eyes and stop making someone else mucho money and then I'll show you whats up...And just for :censored: and giggles I work....


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats funny but I don't need to swing from the crane or in a tree I own my trucks all six of them and all three stump cutters and chippers ,skidders , you name it , and I may have one so who's doing what , maybe you should open your eyes and stop making someone else mucho money and then I'll show you whats up...And just for :censored: and giggles I work....



i bet all your equipment is beat up like your wife's box.


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> c'mon ladies...





so none of you faggots got the balls to speak your mind? figures as much.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i bet all your equipment is beat up like your wife's box.



Hahahahahaha!!! Holy chit, I can't stop laughing....

Dats a good one right der. I bet Eddie even laughs about it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> so none of you faggots got the balls to speak your mind? figures as much.



Dude!, You need to calm down-what's your problem? Who are you talking to and why are they " faggots"> Tough guy sure sounds sensitive.
Jeff,


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i bet all your equipment is beat up like your wife's box.



Stop I just spit iced tea on the computer , thats not even right , not even a little my equipment is not that bad...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude!, You need to calm down-what's your problem? Who are you talking to and why are they " faggots"> Tough guy sure sounds sensitive.
> Jeff,



He's P off cause someone talking about him supposedly , let it go OD hate will get ya no where in life , just breath a little and remember you are the man Blahh hahaha .. nevermind that only makes me laugh..


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop I just spit iced tea on the computer , thats not even right , not even a little my equipment is not that bad...



lol.


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude!, You need to calm down-what's your problem? Who are you talking to and why are they " faggots"> Tough guy sure sounds sensitive.
> Jeff,




i dont know who the they are jeff. thats what i am kindly asking for their opinion.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i dont know who the they are jeff. thats what i am kindly asking for their opinion.



Who stop being such a faggot and say there names , jeez I would seriously beat you down if you were within my reach are you bostoners such homos ,we know how bad your hockey team sucks,


----------



## treevet (May 15, 2010)

Just cause someone says others are talking schit about you in pm's don't mean others are talking schit about you necessarily.

That's an old ploy OD.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> Just cause someone says others are talking schit about you in pm's don't mean others are talking schit about you necessarily.
> 
> That's an old ploy OD.


Yes your right it's all talk and I think he 's pulling his stick leg...


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i dont know who the they are jeff. thats what i am kindly asking for their opinion.



Kindly? lol Seriously though, this site is full of backstabbers w/out the balls to say what they think in an open forum. It's bull#### if you ask me. I get sick and tired of hearing about how many pm's someone got regarding this and that, and who said what; it's childish and annoying.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Who stop being such a faggot and say there names , jeez I would seriously beat you down if you were within my reach are you bostoners such homos , say there names you'll feel better i think that dude is pulling your chain..



You live in Jersey and your talking crap about Boston lol. I got mad as hell at a guy in a convenience store while asking directions wife held me back and I am a peaceable man. I have found many in the NE are crap talking sogs. I guess that is the way they are lol but here it will get your ass beat. Having said that I think it is just different communication habits.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You live in Jersey and your talking crap about Boston lol. I got mad as hell at a guy in a convenience store while asking directions wife held me back and I am a peaceable man. I have found many in the NE are crap talking sogs. I guess that is the way they are lol but here it will get your ass beat.



Yea you told me about that while you had that big trailer and were lost right , were not all that bad here , look at me I am a very personable fellow....Oh and my mouth has written a few checks that I haven't been able cash


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you told me about that while you had that big trailer and were lost right , were not all that bad here , look at me I am a very personable fellow....Oh and my mouth has written a few checks that I haven't been able cash



I met some people while there that were aight! However here in the south if you have much mouth you will have many scars. Here the ones to watch are the quiet types.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

Who cares what someone has to say in a PM. I could care less what someone said about me in a PM. Their opinion would be about as important to me as a mote of dust floating through the air. 

To tell the truth, it would piss me off for someone to hit me on a PM with a bunch of gossip. I have to juggle messages as it is. I have almost 10 years worth of numbers and contacts stored in there and have little room for needless gossip. I have to delete messages to be able to receive PMs on a daily basis as it is. I appreciate any PM's that are useful and about business. I also appreciate the well wishers but I have no time for useless gossip and drivel. I like to keep my conversations above board and in the public forum.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I met some people while there that were aight! However here in the south if you have much mouth you will have many scars. Here the ones to watch are the quiet types.



That's because everyone here is armed to the teeth. If your going to talk #### you better be able to back it up; You never know when you're going to come across the right one who will make you do so.

An armed society is a polite society...


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

oh well.

today's 3rd job. ran the crane for this one. 3 london planes and an oak and 1 limb off the maple.

here a top for you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's because everyone here is armed to the teeth. If your going to talk #### you better be able to back it up; You never know when you're going to come across the right one who will make you do so.
> 
> An armed society is a polite society...



Oh that sounds like a great time to hang out there , you break someones b#lls a little and get shot , I will scratch OKEY homa off my list of places to visit...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> oh well.
> 
> today's 3rd job. ran the crane for this one. 3 london planes and an oak and 1 limb off the maple.
> 
> here a top for you.



Thats you in the crane , thats pretty cool that you get to sit on the Operators lap and pulls the shiny levers , and well ya know..


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats you in the crane , thats pretty cool that you get to sit on the Operators lap and pulls the shiny levers , and well ya know..



lol. your best one yet eddie.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's because everyone here is armed to the teeth. If your going to talk #### you better be able to back it up; You never know when you're going to come across the right one who will make you do so.
> 
> An armed society is a polite society...



Well yeah, and just more laid back up bringing imo, also ambulances are farther away and law is usually miles away too. I promise this though, the quiet humble and polite type is definitely one who will dust them britches here my friend. They are almost no show and all go when they click.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh that sounds like a great time to hang out there , you break someones b#lls a little and get shot , I will scratch OKEY homa off my list of places to visit...



I'd scratch Okey homa and a few others in the South off your list if you like to talk to much ####. I have lived in both the North and the South. Mostly in the South, I was raised here but I spent my high school years near Boston. It's not hard to get yourself in trouble anywhere but there is just a different mentality in the South. Look at our murder rates. When I lived in Atlanta we would have 3 murders a day some days. When I lived around Boston there were nowhere near that many murders. People just generally don't talk too much #### here unless they mean it and are willing to back it up. We don't great each other with whats up faggot or catch you later ####bag like was the norm when I lived up North.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh that sounds like a great time to hang out there , you break someones b#lls a little and get shot , I will scratch OKEY homa off my list of places to visit...



Nahh, see thats what I am talking about, some will flip crap to each other after we know you but it is a bit different. You might want to refrain from calling someone here faggot and such here and mf sob and such cause it is normally only used in fights here.


----------



## capetrees (May 15, 2010)

I'm up north and I don't speak that way to people around here. Respect breeds respect.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Nahh, see thats what I am talking about, some will flip crap to each other after we know you but it is a bit different. You might want to refrain from calling someone here faggot and such here and mf sob and such cause it is normally only used in fights here.



Just OD but he knows it already, and I just added to my list of things not to say in arkansas the word faggot and sog whatever that is


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

capetrees said:


> I'm up north and I don't speak that way to people around here. Respect breeds respect.



get the #### out of this thread ya fag. 

you had your shot at respect and chose not to take it. 

beat it pusspuss.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Nahh, see thats what I am talking about, some will flip crap to each other after we know you but it is a bit different. You might want to refrain from calling someone here faggot and such here and mf sob and such cause it is normally only used in fights here.



Bingo!


----------



## capetrees (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> get the #### out of this thread ya fag.
> 
> you had your shot at respect and chose not to take it.
> 
> beat it pusspuss.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

This is my favorite thread with the saw for hire a close second thanks OD for this it makes me laugh alot...


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Just OD but he knows it already, and I just added to my list of things not to say in arkansas the word faggot and sog whatever that is



It's all good when everyone's on board just different I was always freaked out around youz guys thinking any minute bullets and stuff would be flying and that was friends lol. Btw I think you may be a little light in your moccasins:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> It's all good when everyone's on board just different I was always freaked out around youz guys thinking any minute bullets and stuff would be flying and that was friends lol. Btw I think you may be a little light in your moccasins:hmm3grin2orange:



Like, are you saying I may be gay, I dunno maybe your right the thought never crossed my mind , but now I am wondering:monkey:


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Btw I think you may be a little light in your moccasins:hmm3grin2orange:



treeclimber? oh ya. he loves the cock.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Like, are you saying I may be gay, I dunno maybe your right the thought never crossed my mind , but now I am wondering:monkey:


Lol nah your aight:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> treeclimber? oh ya. he loves the cock.




Guy selling his wife's box on ebay since his cock won't fit

Quote:
Up for auction is my wife's box. I'm selling her box because my cock won't fit in her box. I wanted to try and put my cock in her box before we got married, but she would not allow it. Now I find out my cock doesn't fit in it, and as you can see in the picture if I shove my cock any further in I will tear her box, and she doesn't want that. So I am selling her box and looking for one that my cock will fit in. Thank you for looking. My cock is only pictured as reference and not included with her box. I have tried to get rid of her box several times, she gave her box to the neighbor twice, but he returned it. She tried giving it to the mailman, but he said he rather have my cock. We even tried to give it away by putting a flyer on the church bulletin board, but it was taken down for some reason. So I am at wit's end to try and get rid of this thing, please help! Shipping will be determind at end of auction, actual cost at most!
Check out some of the questions! 
__________________
Next Show: ♥ [JUNE 17] VOT 038 @ VT Channel @ 1PM-6PM US EST♥
♪ Birthday Bash ♪
w/ Matt Cert + E-DD & Stix + PT + DJ Blurr

♪ www.GenerationTrance.com ♪


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2010)

capetrees said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



hack. that's all you will ever be.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Guy selling his wife's box on ebay since his cock won't fit
> 
> Quote:
> Up for auction is my wife's box. I'm selling her box because my cock won't fit in her box. I wanted to try and put my cock in her box before we got married, but she would not allow it. Now I find out my cock doesn't fit in it, and as you can see in the picture if I shove my cock any further in I will tear her box, and she doesn't want that. So I am selling her box and looking for one that my cock will fit in. Thank you for looking. My cock is only pictured as reference and not included with her box. I have tried to get rid of her box several times, she gave her box to the neighbor twice, but he returned it. She tried giving it to the mailman, but he said he rather have my cock. We even tried to give it away by putting a flyer on the church bulletin board, but it was taken down for some reason. So I am at wit's end to try and get rid of this thing, please help! Shipping will be determind at end of auction, actual cost at most!
> ...



Well I've never seen one in the junkyard (although I have seen a few that aught to have been). Ebay is a new one on me though...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2010)

Good night all , be back on Wednesday


----------



## treevet (May 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Good night all , be back on Wednesday



that's some serious sleeping now!


----------



## oldirty (Jun 23, 2010)

got a new lid.


----------



## treevet (Jun 23, 2010)

Iq?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> Iq?



no. i am waving to eddie.


----------



## treevet (Jun 23, 2010)

oldirty said:


> no. i am waving to eddie.



he can't count that high OD


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 23, 2010)

oldirty said:


> got a new lid.



If you think that is impressive, you got a couple of "thinks" coming.
Jeff  But you knew that.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 23, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is my favorite thread with the saw for hire a close second thanks OD for this it makes me laugh alot...



Like your favorite show-ha ha, I agree.
Jeff


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn you Justin. My Kask helmet hasnt arrived (on order for 6 ####ing weeks). I wanted to be the first AS power ranger.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice lid but it looks like your sitting down. Did I miss something?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah. been running crane a bunch lately. i think they trying to clip the buzzard's wings...


----------

